

TradeBlock (YC W14) Raises $2.8 Million From Andreessen Horowitz, Others - TwoFactor
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2014/07/16/tradeblock-raises-2-8-million-from-andreessen-horowitz-others/?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LatestHeadlines

======
pmorici
For those that have been around the Bitcoin community for a while these guys
used to be called "The Genisis Block"

------
cgi_man
It looks like Devonshire is the investment arm of Fidelity. Interesting to see
some traditional finance guys making investments in the space.

